# Reptile trade ‘cleared’ by BBC documentary



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Experts and traders are celebrating after what they see as a positive report by investigative journalists at the BBC.

Reptile pet hobbyists and traders came under scrutiny from documentary film makers during a report for the BBC’s Inside Out programme


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Chris

When did the "Inside Out" programme actually air? Would be very interested to watch it - was it recent?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

medusa0373 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> When did the "Inside Out" programme actually air? Would be very interested to watch it - was it recent?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHcakFUURUA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Pete Q said:


> inside out - YouTube


Was that the link in the article? My bad, didn't realise it was the actual programme!! 

Thank you.


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Fair report, only wish the that the Truth was told about the various threats made by the `Loony Mob!`
Heather


----------



## FA154L (Nov 27, 2011)

i never understood why they act like they care for this country but yet rather than cracking down on drugs, emigration, killings, rape and etc they want ban reptile keeping or selling *because we cause soooo much harm dont we*


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

FA154L said:


> i never understood why they act like they care for this country but yet rather than cracking down on drugs, emigration, killings, rape and etc they want ban reptile keeping or selling *because we cause soooo much harm dont we*


yeah agreed


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Really interesting program, I've never been to a reptile show (although I'd like to) but it looks brilliant, these idiots mustn't be allowed to win


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Really interesting program, I've never been to a reptile show (although I'd like to) but it looks brilliant, these idiots mustn't be allowed to win


they will not.


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats great news!


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris Newman said:


> Experts and traders are celebrating after what they see as a positive report by investigative journalists at the BBC.
> 
> Reptile pet hobbyists and traders came under scrutiny from documentary film makers during a report for the BBC’s Inside Out programme



Good post, thanks Chris.


----------

